

DIY Kit Overclocks Your Brain With Direct Current - benwr
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27636/

======
rickyconnolly
It looks like such an obvious scam. The thing is, this kit is using proven
technology. Who knows, six months from now maybe we will all be walking around
with boxes strapped to our foreheads.

